# Grade 3 Embryo - any success storis please ??



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya,

I had a grade 3 embryo transferred last Wednesday.  It was frozen on day 2 with 4 cells and only had 5 cells when they transferred it on day 3.  I was told it may just be developing slower following the freezing process but am not feeling very positive.  I just wondered if there are anyone got a BFP after a similar transfer ??    

Thank you !


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi sunflower,

Not sure what grade mine was but it was 5 cells dividing to 6 on day 2 transfer and I'm currently 29 weeks pg.

Fingers crossed for your BFP

xx


----------

